
Reduce memory fragmentation with a ML powered memory allocator [pdf] - Jyaif
https://storage.googleapis.com/pub-tools-public-publication-data/pdf/cb7b7a938ac6d313a2b5f07612093b5c52093f51.pdf
======
pjmlp
So basically advanced tracing GC allocation algorithms for C++, but lets not
call it like that, as we might scare the crowd away.

